

Examples Of Steve Jobs Being A Jerk - ardit33
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-jobs-jerk-2011-10

======
10101010
Douchebag!

BI has some awesome commentators.

Oh well. It's obvious we can't have great products without someone being a
douchebag. Cause and effect. So it's worth it. And when all is said and done,
after your time on Earthhas expired, that's what's important. Products.

Yes, I've learnt much from Steve Jobs.

